# Rats and Vaping.



## Aerry (Dec 18, 2016)

Hey guys!

So I smoke e-ciggies and was wondering if they were dangerous to smoke in the presence of Rats?

Aerry.


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

Yes it can be dangerous. http://chemse.oxfordjournals.org/content/35/3/221

I would never expose them to it.


----------



## Grotesque (Mar 19, 2014)

It is just as dangerous to humans.


----------



## giraffevacuum (Dec 6, 2016)

it can be dangerous, but it's also a lot better than actual smoke. my pet rat has a chronic respitory infection and because my boyfriend vapes, I asked him if that could be making it worse. basically the vet told me that because most of the nicotine is absorbed into your lungs, that's not as much a concern unless you're blowing it directly on them. also, because it's vapour and not smoke, it doesn't have the same particulates that could irritate a ratty's sensitive lungs. so unless you're blowing huge clouds on the rats, I wouldn't actually worry about it all too much.


----------



## B'sMom (Nov 24, 2016)

giraffevacuum said:


> it can be dangerous, but it's also a lot better than actual smoke. my pet rat has a chronic respitory infection and because my boyfriend vapes, I asked him if that could be making it worse. basically the vet told me that because most of the nicotine is absorbed into your lungs, that's not as much a concern unless you're blowing it directly on them. also, because it's vapour and not smoke, it doesn't have the same particulates that could irritate a ratty's sensitive lungs. so unless you're blowing huge clouds on the rats, I wouldn't actually worry about it all too much.


I agree ^ but I dont think you should be vaping in the same room as them because of the huge smoke clouds produced by vaping. I think it would be okay if you went into a different part of the house though.


----------



## Mewlittle (Jan 16, 2017)

I was wondering the same thing and was about to make a post about it I vape because I quit cigarettes and if I stop vaping I start thinking of cigarettes again

and no I don't blow the clouds near my rats


----------

